# Looking for a Real Estate Agent



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm looking at selling my place and upgrading in the near future. Any Agents on here? Or even someone you guys might recommend? I know quite a bit about the process, just can't list my place on the WFMLS myself. I live in Draper and I am looking to relocate to northern Utah County.

Thanks


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Jared Fields.... AKA Jacksonman... Shoot him a PM .... Or Dank80 aka Dan Kennedy..


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

PM Sent


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

look on daveramsey.com in his local endorsed provider as he screens and only lists the best. Knowing your familiarity with the process, I think you are spending about $5k unnecessarily using a buyers agent, just get a good and insured inspector, I can recommend the state chapter president for their trade association, Fred Larson of pillar and post.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

JuddCT I sent you a pm. Orvis1 I appreciate you mentioning my name. Sincerely, it means a lot to me. I think now is a good time to make a move because homes are selling very well so you won't get taken to the cleaners on the sell of your home like you might have a year or so ago. Interest rates are still amazing and prices, although on the rise, are still pretty affordable. Buyers are a little frustrated right now because inventory is very low. The last guy on here I sold a home for (Tomegun) was very happy with my service. He even wrote me a kind review. You can read it and many other reviews on my website below in my signature. Good luck with your house!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

In my humble opinion I find little value in real estate agents. I know there are some folks out there that need them and that is great but may I suggest that you list your place on ksl and Craigslist and see what interest you can drum up. I bought my current home off of ksl, with no realtors, it was way easy, got a good price and both the seller and myself saved a bunch in fees. You can get the real estate purchase contract online, read about the process and go from there. There is so much info and resources online that I don't think you need to lists on the mls in order to sell. This month I sold a rental property by listing it on ksl, again, very easy and my buyer should be closing on it next month. No realtor fees! 

Realtors will tell you they get better prices than for sale by owner (fsbo) but remember that that statistic comes from the realtor assn. There are a lot of factors that go into that statistic, like maybe the properties that are fsbo are cheaper from the start, with nothing to do with who sells it. With all of the online resources in determining price and advertising I don't understand why more folks don't do it themselves. You get a good title company and they handle the money transaction and away you go. I listed my rental for a month and showed it to a dozen or so folks, had two offers come in last week and was able to work them so I received my full asking price.

It would be one thing if realtors earned an amount that was commensurate with the amount of work they put in but I don't find that to be the case. 6% is a crazy amount for someone to make who throws an add on the mls and walks people through a few homes. I cannot imagine the hourly rate. Anyways I am not trying to start a fight here, This is just my opinion and i wanted Juddct to hear the other side, so to you realtors lets not have a debate about your profession. I believe that with all of the information available online and the free advertising availability that you would be throwing money away not to do it yourself. It's really not that hard.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Interesting topic for me right now since I am helping one of my daughters buy a house.

I agree somewhat with Airborne that if the property is clean and owned the sale could go easy, that being said my daughter is buying a HUD home and the hoops to jump through for HUD and PIMCO can be a nightmare, my real estate agent has been invaluable, there is no way I could have done it without him, he has deffinately earned his commission if it goes through, should know today if the loan is approved.


----------

